# Anyone have Fine info / punishment for shooting wrong duck species - Early Teal



## badcompany583 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has info on what the fine and punishment could be for taking the wrong species (maybe max punishment and typical punishment). I imagine this happens often during early teal so I am curious. 

I'm personally not worried about this since I meticulously study duck identification, I'm just curious. 

_From MI DNR: "Hunters are strongly encouraged to study up on their duck identification skills for this season. Don't shoot if you aren't sure of your target."_


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

The death penalty.


----------



## Paaat (Jun 21, 2009)

Generally reimbursement to the state is $500 per bird plus court costs/fines.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Paaat said:


> Generally reimbursement to the state is $500 per bird plus court costs/fines.


I think if you accidentally shoot any other specie and call the Dnr and tell them,I don't think you get any punishment or fine. Now if you go out and take a few woodies and a limit of mallards that's a different story.


----------



## Paaat (Jun 21, 2009)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I think if you accidentally shoot any other specie and call the Dnr and tell them,I don't think you get any punishment or fine. Now if you go out and take a few woodies and a limit of mallards that's a different story.



I wouldn't count on that all the time. Maybe true for some CO's, but as waterfowl hunters we should know how to ID birds in the field.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Paaat said:


> I wouldn't count on that all the time. Maybe true for some CO's, but as waterfowl hunters we should know how to ID birds in the field.


That is 100% true it's sad how many people don't study there waterfoul. We are given this awesom opportunity I don't want us waterfoul hunters to mess it up.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

If you have any question about the ID of the bird, don't shoot. Its that simple. Early team means teal only


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

dankoustas said:


> If you have any question about the ID of the bird, don't shoot. Its that simple. Early team means teal only


I hate my auto correct when I try and type teal it always changes it to some thing else.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

dankoustas said:


> If you have any question about the ID of the bird, don't shoot. Its that simple. Early team means teal only


x2 on this. Watch videos of decoying teal. Their fluttering, erratic wing beats, flying in packs, becomes pretty easy to recognize. 

If you aren't sure, don't shoot, it's that simple.

For those new to IDing ducks, early teal can easily be viewed as a time to scout, test gear and just get out there and enjoy, with the possible opportunity to shoot some teal if you're sure they're teal. Waiting for them to land in your deeks, then shooting them on the flush, is one way to do it if you lack confidence in IDing them on the first sight on wing.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I always tell the new guys look at their rear end. If it's got a noticeable tail it's a woody. 

I've never had an issue telling woodducks and teal apart. For new(er) hunters I could see the confusion. Stay out of potholes that are in the woods and surrounded by oaks. Also don't shoot until you can properly identify the bird.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Early teal shooting times are sunrise, not 1/2 hour before sunrise, to allow for better identification.


----------



## dmc1651 (Oct 20, 2011)

I hate to say it but I've seen my fellow waterfowlers in action and I'd be suprised if a good percentage of them can tell the difference between teal in flight and an albatross. I might be cynical and wrong about this but.... Hopefully the early teal guys are best type of hunter out there.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

$500 fine and or 90 days in jail per occurrence. That's just the State. If the Feds get involved, it's a whole other level.

One wonders why one would ask such a question.

In my AOO, I scouted the past couple years for teal and there simply isn't that many around. So it's really not worth my effort. If it was like ND, I would have a reasonable chance of getting at least a few blue wings if not a limit.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

After seeing brainiacs in zone 11 open up on a swan at FP years ago I have little faith in the general waerfowler....especially the newbies.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

I can't even count how many gun shot killed swans I've found. I hate them more than the next person but I still wouldint kill one if it's not legal.


craigrh13 said:


> After seeing brainiacs in zone 11 open up on a swan at FP years ago I have little faith in the general waerfowler....especially the newbies.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Woodies fly first at first light
Woodies show a tail
They "squeal"
They are pretty good sized by now

Teal fly in little squadrons
They often follow lines of cattails or reeds, water's edge to marsh edge
They like green covered water
Couldn't fly a straight line if they wanted to.
They "peep"
Sept 1 Greenwing's are silvery, and quite small and not smart

Woodies are much darker

Best strategy at the opener is to not shoot the first hour.
Teal fly all day, woodies don't.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

dankoustas said:


> If you have any question about the ID of the bird, don't shoot. Its that simple. Early team means teal only


Yep i'm color blind and couldn't tell you any kind of duck on the FLY except it's a duck thats why i don't duck hunt ONLY goose hunt can't mistake them for a duck LOL!!!


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

craigrh13 said:


> After seeing brainiacs in zone 11 open up on a swan at FP years ago I have little faith in the general waerfowler....especially the newbies.


I have personally witnessed swans being shot at both Shiawassee and Fennville. Takes a real genius to watch a pair of birds fly over 10 other groups without anyone so much as picking up a call, and then drop them both as they fly into your zone.


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

miruss said:


> Yep i'm color blind and couldn't tell you any kind of duck on the FLY except it's a duck thats why i don't duck hunt ONLY goose hunt can't mistake them for a duck LOL!!!


. 

I also am color blind but I do hunt ducks and can usually tell what I'm shooting at. I can definitely tell a wood duck from teal and I can tell if it's a duck with certain restrictions, such as a black. By learning how ducks fly or specific shapes or characteristics I can usually tell what it is. Still though, if I'm not sure and it might be something illegal, I just don't shoot.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Gamekeeper said:


> Teal . . . . Couldn't fly a straight line if they wanted to.
> 
> Teal fly all day, woodies don't.


For me, these are the easiest ways of distinguishing teal from woodies. They fly like giant speedy butterflies, and show a wing flash.

Distinguishing teal from woodies IMO is the toughest and most important distinction to make during early teal. If you can't tell the difference between a teal and a mallard in flight, you shouldn't be out hunting during early teal.


----------

